# Immigration



## Cosmos (Aug 31, 2016)

With the Euro migrant crisis and the upcoming U.S. election, immigration has been a hot topic. So I figured I'd make an all-purpose thread to discuss the concept of immigration itself.

Generally, I think immigration is good, but _only if_ immigrants are willing to integrate into their host countries and be productive citizens. Many Western European countries are beginning to feel the consequences of failing to integrate Muslim immigrants properly, to the point where second and third-generation immigrants hardly act different from first-generation immigrants. On the other hand, the United States has a very good track record of having immigrants assimilate.


----------



## Beaniebon (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree with making an attempt to blend into a new culture. Don't go somewhere expecting that place to conform to you.  For instance, I'm not about to go to rural Japan because I don't care for conservative values and strict gender roles. Don't go somewhere if you don't like how things work there, it doesn't make any sense.

On the other hand, when it comes to immigration, it does take time to blend into a new place. Like, a grandmother who came to the US from Mexico when she was thirty will have grandchildren who hardly act different from a regular American. People who expect immigrants to immediately learn the language, attitudes, and nuances of another completely different culture are unrealistic.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Aug 31, 2016)

A year or two should be enough for a person of average intellect to learn a second language at least to point of communicating half decently. It pisses me off to hear stories about people who lived 2, 5 or 10 years in gringoland and only know a handful of english words because they hardly set foot out of the spic ghetto. 


Cosmos said:


> On the other hand, the United States has a very good track record of having immigrants assimilate


It took a while for the Italians to be assimilated and be recognized as white people. And it was hastened by the fact many of them who didn't feel quite American eventually returned to Italy.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 31, 2016)

Immigrants to America need to be:

1.) Loyal, follow our laws and serve our people, who you will be part of!
2.) Legal. To come here illegally, no matter how sad your situation, is not going to win you any sympathy points in my eyes. I don't think it should take 13 years or whatever retarded amount our do-nothing, complacent Congress has set, though.

That is all I ask of them.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Aug 31, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> On the other hand, the United States has a very good track record of having immigrants assimilate.


I have spoken to my SO a few times about this and he claims that this is not the truth. There are so many horrific stories from the US about rape, vehicular manslaughter, violence, and pedophilia from both legal and illegal immigrants. I am not saying it is all the immigrants, but it is on level with what you'd see in Europe.   I disagree with immigration from a practical train of thought. We already have people in the Western world and devloped nations that need more care or assistance from the government but are not getting it. 

The problem is that with immigration, you're not solving the problem, you are just spreading it. There is a reason the countries immigrants come from are crumbling...it is because of the people that enable that country's degradation. There are a lot of illegal immigrants that do want to make a better life and prosper and whatnot, but with the bad ones, you are effectively getting more criminals that want to lay around, do nothing, have children, break crimes, and collect benefits. 
I am for compassion but not for stupidity or antiestablishmentarianism.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Sep 1, 2016)

Americans have been making the same arguments about immigration for about 400 years. Literally same exact arguments, "they're taking our jobs, they're all bad people, etc etc". You can find statements to that effect from Ben Franklin about the Germans, it's quite hilarious how little things have changed.

Given this basic historical trend I can only say that the people bitching about refugees or Hispanic migrant workers or whatever are totally full of shit and always will be. I might add that identitarian thinking is stupid and leads to being a shitty human being, another well known historical trend. Maybe it's just because I live in a very diverse place, but all those people on the nightly news complaining about "them" showing up around the corner and "our culture!" and shit just make me laugh. You be you, they be they, get the fuck over yourself, etc etc. I don't care if people "integrate" because I'm not arrogant enough to believe people need to live the same way as me.

Also our immigration policies are fucking stupid and I don't care if people break our laws. But of course that whole issue is a giant dogwhistle anyway.


----------



## QI 541 (Sep 1, 2016)

Depends on who you're importing.

Immigration didn't work out so great for Native Americans.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 1, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I don't care if people break our laws.


So, murder, theft and rape are OK, then?


----------



## IV 445 (Sep 1, 2016)

I understand that people think they are getting away from something bad (foreign wars) but if you don't make any plans when you enter another country, you're likely going to be bunking on the streets, thus making your situation just as bad or worse if you had stayed to begin with.

Plus the people in your host country have to clean up after you, take care of you, make sure there's no dangerous people in your group for their sake as well as your's....you get the point.

The only place I can think of where the government offers hot showers, safety, air conditioning, three hots and a cot are jails.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 1, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> Americans have been making the same arguments about immigration for about 400 years. Literally same exact arguments, "they're taking our jobs, they're all bad people, etc etc". You can find statements to that effect from Ben Franklin about the Germans, it's quite hilarious how little things have changed.
> 
> Given this basic historical trend I can only say that the people bitching about refugees or Hispanic migrant workers or whatever are totally full of shit and always will be. I might add that identitarian thinking is stupid and leads to being a shitty human being, another well known historical trend. Maybe it's just because I live in a very diverse place, but all those people on the nightly news complaining about "them" showing up around the corner and "our culture!" and shit just make me laugh. You be you, they be they, get the fuck over yourself, etc etc. I don't care if people "integrate" because I'm not arrogant enough to believe people need to live the same way as me.
> 
> Also our immigration policies are fucking stupid and I don't care if people break our laws. But of course that whole issue is a giant dogwhistle anyway.



Between this and the cheering on cop killing you've cultivated an impressively edgy persona. Are you Dante from the Devil May Cry series?


----------



## I-chi (Sep 1, 2016)

Everybody else had to work to get accepted into this country, at some point or another; and the hardest part short of learning English is having to acknowledge that while your cultural identity is now second to the fact that you're an American and, therefore, as beholden to its people as the guy next to you; that badge isn't limited to any single race, political ideology (in most cases), theological beliefs, or thereof. 

If you want to be American and still be a Muslim, that's perfectly fine; but your right to follow the influences of your beliefs end the moment it begins to negatively harm the people around you. If you refuse to respect the rights and differences of your peers while hiding behind your religion and cultural identity as a barrier to deflect any criticism; no amount of accusation or social justice is going to save your ass from getting the boot. Probably, that's a better long term benefit to your personal health as opposed to getting beaten or shot.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Sep 1, 2016)

Ruin said:


> Between this and the cheering on cop killing you've cultivated an impressively edgy persona. Are you Dante from the Devil May Cry series?


I don't know what that is because I'm not autistic


----------



## Cosmos (Sep 1, 2016)

feedtheoctopus said:


> I don't care if people "integrate" because I'm not arrogant enough to believe people need to live the same way as me.



Because that attitude is totally working out _great_ in places like Belgium and France, where large percentages of the Muslim population have formed ghettos that more closely resemble Afghanistan or Pakistan than any first world country. 

Also, it's not "arrogant" to expect the people who _chose _to leave their home countries for another one to conform to that new country's expectations.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 1, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Because that attitude is totally working out _great_ in places like Belgium and France, where large percentages of the Muslim population have formed ghettos that more closely resemble Afghanistan or Pakistan than any first world country.


I think most people in this thread are conflating superficial differences with fundamentally incompatible differences. When you talk about ghettos that resemble shithole muslim countries, I think that 99% of what you're talking about is superficial. The 1% remaining is already handled by law enforcement and the justice system.

If we talk about italian neighborhoods or greek neighborhoods, the conversation changes dramatically. Sometimes people justify it by saying "well, they're western countries / they share our values / islam is incompatible with democracy / etc..." I think that's entirely bunk as far as your average voter should be concerned. You might as well be telling me about how the papists are incapable of legally swearing allegiance.


Cosmos said:


> Also, it's not "arrogant" to expect the people who _chose _to leave their home countries for another one to conform to that new country's expectations.


I wouldn't say arrogant. But I bet most of the time, when people have detailed expectations for immigrants, those expectations are fucking stupid. And at that point, I don't really care that much.

Some reasonable expectations are: be polite, pay your taxes and tip your waiter. Outside of things like that, in an immigrant country like the US, no one should give a shit.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 1, 2016)

Marvin said:


> Some reasonable expectations are: be polite, pay your taxes and tip your waiter. Outside of things like that, in an immigrant country like the US, no one should give a shit.



Don't rape people, don't blow people up, don't "honor" murder your daughters because they got raped, act like a human being and not a fucking animal.  These seem pretty minimal and I have no problem with them.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 1, 2016)

raymond said:


> Depends on who you're importing.
> 
> Immigration didn't work out so great for Native Americans.


The problem is that human beings are not imports, which makes them highly unpredictable or volatile as such, and they are more likely to drain a nation of its wealth than add to it.
I think we should take the invasive species approach, if at least 50-60 percent of them are doing nothing but kicking their feet up and waiting for welfare, stealing, raping, or committing whatever crime they commit then none should be allowed into the country. It's as simple as that. Why should we discriminate across species lines, if one of them threatens to destroy or kill something you love, then it should be a no-brainer. I am sure that there are millions of animals that are suffering and have never committed a crime nor have they been a financial drain, yet we can't and don't try to save them all while turning our countries into K-9 capitals.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Sep 1, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Because that attitude is totally working out _great_ in places like Belgium and France, where large percentages of the Muslim population have formed ghettos that more closely resemble Afghanistan or Pakistan than any first world country.
> 
> Also, it's not "arrogant" to expect the people who _chose _to leave their home countries for another one to conform to that new country's expectations.



I don't have any expectations. Most people don't. I think that's the flaw in your thinking, you think that French people (for example) all think the same and desire the same things. They don't. All the hubbub about burkinis kind of proves that. Would you believe that a lot of white as shit French people considered that an affront to their values? Because a lot of them did. So why do the anti-Muslim types exactly get to speak for the entirety of the French population? Who gets to decide what qualifies as "French values"? At best this attitude leads to a relatively small segment of the population abusing the power of the state to impose its values on people that don't share them. And that includes French people that don't share those values. What people do in their own lives is no business of the state, or anybody not involved in said life. To put it bluntly, your fear is fucking meaningless to me. You can hate Muslims and immigrants all you want, but the moment you tell the government to become some sort of cultural enforcer is when I start calling you a dick. Your right to swing your fist ends where another person's face begins.

As for "ghettos", the media blows shit out of proportion because scary brown people. In reality poverty  and social marginalization is a bitch that produces some insane results the world over. There are neighborhoods in say, Poland, that are just as fucking miserable and there's not a single Muslim involved in that. If you drag a complex web of socio-economic problems down to that level you're just ignoring how complex reality is. And the world is complex. It is never not complex. People are individuals. They each have their own hopes, their dreams, beliefs, experiences, etc etc. When you lose sight of that fact and start attaching narratives you created to them you're just going down a path that leads to stupidity. The images we have of groups of people are often highly divergent from what each individual member of said group actually is in their day to day life.

So, long short, I don't give a shit if people "integrate" because even the people they're supposed to integrate with often aren't integrated with each other anyway. Or have you forgotten the fine French tradition of rioting en masse? Such cultural unity right there...


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 1, 2016)

Immigrants from similar cultures who actually contribute to the economy and don't commit crimes can be okay I guess but even then letting in immigrants isn't necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Sep 2, 2016)

As long as it doesn't directly affect me, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Nobody (Sep 2, 2016)

If immigrants take the time to learn about the country they go to, speak the language, contribute positively to the general economy without being a shitty racial statistic of some kind, and blend in with the culture already established here, then sure, by all means.

If immigrants are just going to come over, congregate together in a fixed area, essentially turn that area into a mini-version of the country they just emigrated from (complete with all of the negative qualities endemic to the previous country), then I don't support that.  That is not immigration, *that is annexation.*


----------



## Ariel (Sep 2, 2016)

There are enough Chinese and Indians that want to move to the west, we can just take those people and everybody else can stay where they are.


----------



## DuskEngine (Sep 2, 2016)

idk how misguided you have to be to think that brain draining the entire rest of the planet is a bad thing for _you._


----------



## Ariel (Sep 2, 2016)

DuskEngine said:


> idk how misguided you have to be to think that brain draining the entire rest of the planet is a bad thing for _you._


lol as if India even needs doctors and engineers!


----------



## Taargus (Sep 2, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> There are so many horrific stories from the US about rape, vehicular manslaughter, violence, and pedophilia from both legal and illegal immigrants.


And those are stories. If you look at stats, in america for example, the worst immigrants we've really had were italians. Feds reported that our neighbors down south, even the illegal ones, are paying into the social security program but are unable to take out of it. The cartels cause many more problems for Mexico than the US, and we're the ones buying the drugs.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> I think we should take the invasive species approach, if at least 50-60 percent of them are doing nothing but kicking their feet up and waiting for welfare, stealing, raping, or committing whatever crime they commit then none should be allowed into the country.


Again I encourage you to take a look at actual statistics pertaining to these issues, might not exactly line up with your expectations.
Of course other places may put a harsh, misogynist spin on our culture, but it takes a special kind of person to really think that every other nation but theirs is full of people who do nothing but commit crimes and leech off the government


----------



## Stereotypical Badger (Sep 2, 2016)

Immigration in its current form is just a globalist tool used to erode national sovereignty and social cohesion and create a world of rootless ethnically-ambiguous consumers.

The worlds most advanced nations like Japan and South Korea have managed succeed with absolutely zero immigration proving that it is totally unnecessary. Of course it is always presented to westerners as some kind of moral obligation because there is no logical reason to flood your own society with foreigners.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> And those are stories. If you look at stats, in america for example, the worst immigrants we've really had were italians. Feds reported that our neighbors down south, even the illegal ones, are paying into the social security program but are unable to take out of it. The cartels cause many more problems for Mexico than the US, and we're the ones buying the drugs.
> 
> 
> Again I encourage you to take a look at actual statistics pertaining to these issues, might not exactly line up with your expectations.
> Of course other places may put a harsh, misogynist spin on our culture, but it takes a special kind of person to really think that every other nation but theirs is full of people who do nothing but commit crimes and leech off the government


It's not about the statistics though, even just one crime committed by an immigrant is one too many, and it's one that could have been prevented by not letting them in.


----------



## Taargus (Sep 2, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> even just one crime committed by an immigrant is one too many, and it's one that could have been prevented by not letting them in


Then the world needs to be firmly segregated, I guess


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Sep 2, 2016)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> Immigration in its current form is just a globalist tool used to erode national sovereignty and social cohesion and create a world of rootless ethnically-ambiguous consumers.
> 
> The worlds most advanced nations like Japan and South Korea have managed succeed with absolutely zero immigration proving that it is totally unnecessary. Of course it is always presented to westerners as some kind of moral obligation because there is no logical reason to flood your own society with foreigners.


Japan is currently on the brink of rapid working population shrinkage because of how much its birth rate has fallen after industrialization. Imigration may become a necessity for its economy to continue to operate up to current standards.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

Alberto Balsalm said:


> Japan is currently on the brink of rapid working population shrinkage because of how much its birth rate has fallen after industrialization. Imigration may become a necessity for its economy to continue to operate up to current standards.



That will be fun for them with their cultural xenophobia.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> but it takes a special kind of person to really think that every other nation but theirs is full of people who do nothing but commit crimes and leech off the government


I never said that, so please do not pretend to speak for me. The problem is in fact, that most of the countries in the West already have their own issues to deal with that include welfare, mooching, crimes, and limited housing. It takes an even more exceptional individual to intentionally misinterpret another's words to justify their logic.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Sep 2, 2016)

It's impossible for me to be anti-immigration tbh but that's just because of my background, my grandmother on my mom's side is a Mexican immigrant. I doubt I would have it as easy as I do if I were born down there, Mexico isn't really third world but it's very bad in some places.


----------



## Taargus (Sep 2, 2016)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> It takes an even more exceptional individual to intentionally misinterpret another's words to justify their logic





Mariposa Electrique said:


> if at least 50-60 percent of them are doing nothing but kicking their feet up and waiting for welfare, stealing, raping, or committing whatever crime they commit then none should be allowed into the country


Sweet of you to call me exceptional,  but I don't think I misinterpreted this. I think you'd be hard-pressed to find any demographic that actually measures up to the numbers you gave here. Sounds like the immigration boogeyman



Jon-Kacho said:


> Immigrants from similar cultures who actually contribute to the economy and don't commit crimes can be okay I guess but even then letting in immigrants isn't necessarily a good thing.


I wonder what 'similar cultures' is a buzzword for. 
Anyway hate to burst your bubble but no matter where they come from, they're gonna commit crimes


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> Sweet of you to call me exceptional,  but I don't think I misinterpreted this. I think you'd be hard-pressed to find any demographic that actually measures up to the numbers you gave here. Sounds like the immigration boogeyman
> 
> 
> I wonder what 'similar cultures' is a buzzword for.
> Anyway hate to burst your bubble but no matter where they come from, they're gonna commit crimes



You know, the problem with having a smug Dobson as an avatar is everyone is going to fucking hate you because they will hear anything you say in a smug Dobson voice.  I'm already hating you just for that.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> Sweet of you to call me exceptional, but I don't think I misinterpreted this. I think you'd be hard-pressed to find any demographic that actually measures up to the numbers you gave here. Sounds like the immigration boogeyman


----------



## Taargus (Sep 2, 2016)

@Jon-Kacho I was referring to the raping and murdering and criming mentioned. I don't really care if a bunch of refugees collect some government cheese. Plus, just recent refugees, not middle easterners as a whole. Worth mentioning that in most states, you have to be working to collect food stamps.



AnOminous said:


> You know, the problem with having a smug Dobson as an avatar is everyone is going to fucking hate you because they will hear anything you say in a smug Dobson voice.  I'm already hating you just for that.


This is intentional


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> @Jon-Kacho I was referring to the raping and murdering and criming mentioned. I don't really care if a bunch of refugees collect some government cheese. Plus, just recent refugees, not middle easterners as a whole. Worth mentioning that in most states, you have to be working to collect food stamps.
> 
> 
> This is intentional



Okay, then enjoy being hated and I will have no sympathy when you get your just desserts.


----------



## Taargus (Sep 2, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Okay, then enjoy being hated and I will have no sympathy when you get your just desserts.


Reading my posts in a dobson voice is the intentional part


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

Taargus said:


> Reading my posts in a dobson voice is the intentional part



Kill yourself.


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (Sep 2, 2016)

I predict the odds of this thread becoming the next Abortions/Circumcision/Islam thread at nearly 100%.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 2, 2016)

from now on i'm just reporting everyone with a bear avatar and the fact that i'm triggered.

i'm sure this site is sympathetic with my plight.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 3, 2016)

Marvin said:


> I think most people in this thread are conflating superficial differences with fundamentally incompatible differences. When you talk about ghettos that resemble shithole muslim countries, I think that 99% of what you're talking about is superficial. The 1% remaining is already handled by law enforcement and the justice system.
> 
> If we talk about italian neighborhoods or greek neighborhoods, the conversation changes dramatically. Sometimes people justify it by saying "well, they're western countries / they share our values / islam is incompatible with democracy / etc..." I think that's entirely bunk as far as your average voter should be concerned. You might as well be telling me about how the papists are incapable of legally swearing allegiance.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but for example, in the UK, Pakistanis marrying their cousins is a purely cultural thing.  It creates huge issues for the public health system that has to take care of the retarded and deformed inbred offspring of these marriages, and it's fucked up morally that these immigrant communities burden their spawn with genetic defects.  On top of that they resist efforts by the predominant culture to get them to stop.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 3, 2016)

Holdek said:


> Yeah, but for example, in the UK, Pakistanis marrying their cousins is a purely cultural thing.  It creates huge issues for the public health system that has to take care of the exceptional and deformed inbred offspring of these marriages, and it's fucked up morally that these immigrant communities burden their spawn with genetic defects.  On top of that they resist efforts by the predominant culture to get them to stop.


I guess that's a problem? I don't know the UK that well.

In the US, when inbreeding is a problem, it's almost never a result of someone actually breaking the law. It's usually just a result of poor genetic diversity among certain groups.


----------



## Bogs (Sep 3, 2016)

Seeing as I'm basically an immigrant to this country, my opinion may be moot, but I find that 90% of immigrants to Ireland are easier to live with than the Irish. #jihadiInfidel #AbsalomMilenko

Wait, I may lower that to 80%, I forgot about the Indians.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 6, 2016)

Random idea I just had, since a lot of people seem to agree that immigration is good as long as they're vetted thoroughly and as long as they contribute to the economy, maybe we should be testing potential immigrants' IQ and judging based on that. There's no way to do background checks on Syrian refugees, for instance, but if we only let in migrants with 115+ IQ, we can keep the numbers low and know that whoever we do let in will probably contribute to the economy.


----------



## Thespy (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't know if it's been stated already, but most Muslim immigrants flooding into the EU are not from war-torn countries like Syria and Iraq. Most of them are coming from Turkey, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Somalia, a few from Central Asia, and North Africa. Actually, the huge bulk of immigrants in the EU are Maghrebs and they are probably the worst of the bunch. People from Morroco, Tunisa, Algeria are the most common rabble-rousers; they commit the most crimes in Europe.

But yeah, I think immigration is sometimes good and sometimes bad. I think America should bar Filipino immigration to the U.S. though. Most Filipino immigrants are Filipinas who prey on yellow-fever stricken white dudes who had to settle for less.


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 19, 2016)

ThespianのAnus said:


> But yeah, I think immigration is sometimes good and sometimes bad. I think America should bar Filipino immigration to the U.S. though. Most Filipino immigrants are Filipinas who prey on yellow-fever stricken white dudes who had to settle for less.



Because of phillipinos we have such great cartoons like The Nutshack.


----------



## Ebola (Sep 19, 2016)

Let's just let in redpilled Europeans. No one else allowed.


----------



## John Titor (Sep 19, 2016)

I see being a citizen as being at a bar. Behave and follow the rules or else the bouncer throws you out.

I got a bunch of things to say about immigration but I think I should organize my thoughts before typing them down.


----------



## skaytec (Sep 19, 2016)

When in Rome do as the Romans do, that kind of express what I think about immigration. 
In my country many people come in and one of the most troublesome persons (who are not kebabs) are english or nothern europeans teenagers who come here in order to party hard, do balconing and making a mess. A stormfag would say that we should welcome them with open arms because they are white yadda yadda, but in the end of the day they are not any better than their despised refugees. 
I think that any country should have the right to pick rightly their immigrants, it's not a race issue but one about individuals, a blue eyed blonde haired scandinavian immigrant who come here just to drink and being obnoxious it's not automatically better than some nigerian engineer, for giving an example.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 19, 2020)

What's the point of allowing immigrants in a country? From what I gather, the only advantage to accepting anyone who is less than a rocket scientist is short term cheap labor. Am I missing something or is encouraging immigration just the result of capitalists trying to make a buck since slavery has been abolished?

Illegals in particular can be paid dirt cheap. They just seem like modern America's slave class, no?


----------



## дядя Боря (Sep 19, 2020)

Joan Nyan said:


> Random idea I just had, since a lot of people seem to agree that immigration is good as long as they're vetted thoroughly and as long as they contribute to the economy, maybe we should be testing potential immigrants' IQ and judging based on that. There's no way to do background checks on Syrian refugees, for instance, but if we only let in migrants with 115+ IQ, we can keep the numbers low and know that whoever we do let in will probably contribute to the economy.



believe it or not, that was the case 30 years ago. Even if you had legit case for political asylum (legit fear of death or imprisonment) you still had to go full medical, TB, AIDS, mental illness in the family, not a member of commie party. Things have changed dramatically in the last 30 years. Back then, there were shitload of people ready to immigrate from the countries of former Soviet Union and it was practically impossible in most countries that are now gulping people off the boats. There were no shortage of legitimate refugees back then, but somehow immigration was clamped down on.




Fangsofjeff said:


> What's the point of allowing immigrants in a country? From what I gather, the only advantage to accepting anyone who is less than a rocket scientist is short term cheap labor. Am I missing something or is encouraging immigration just the result of capitalists trying to make a buck since slavery has been abolished?



I'd differentiate from plain immigrants to economic refugees to refugees for political reasons. Former are like rats, abundant and will go where there are breadcrumbs. Latter tend to be more conservative than most Americans, because they stood up to persecution, suffered and came to US seeking freedom. I actually knew a guy whose parents off the boat literally named him that: "Freedom". It's not a hollow word, it means something that most Americans born in the states forgot.


----------



## gasthekikes1488 (Sep 20, 2020)

There is no single solution.
A fundamentalist Muhammadan takeover is the only hope left for both Europe and the world, so it must be welcomed, encouraged and accelerated by all means available. The only reason anyone at all opposes it in 2020 is because Muhammadanism is the last ideology that is genuinely conservative and anti-kike, everything else is a see-through figleaf excuse. Other types of immigration may be less desirable.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 20, 2020)

дядя Боря said:


> I'd differentiate from plain immigrants to economic refugees to refugees for political reasons. Former are like rats, abundant and will go where there are breadcrumbs. Latter tend to be more conservative than most Americans, because they stood up to persecution, suffered and came to US seeking freedom. I actually knew a guy whose parents off the boat literally named him that: "Freedom". It's not a hollow word, it means something that most Americans born in the states forgot.


But muslim refugees cause a ton of trouble in Europe. There's no-go zones and rape gangs.


----------



## gasthekikes1488 (Sep 20, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> But muslim refugees cause a ton of trouble in Europe. There's no-go zones and rape gangs.


Why don’t you mention the real reason you have a problem with them, their ensuing power grab? They will take away all of your kike liberal reeedumbs and made-up laws. They will abolish demoncracy and remove subhuman yids from all positions of power. You are uneasy about that because you are to the far left of Karl Marx and love your kike demoncracy and decadent libertine freeedumbs, like commiting sodomy and blaspheming Christ.


----------



## дядя Боря (Sep 20, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> But muslim refugees cause a ton of trouble in Europe. There's no-go zones and rape gangs.



muslim "refugees" would never clear refugee bar from 30 years back. And I am talking about small percentage of those people, most of whom are just riding the wave for free shit. They are economic rats that come for free shit and as soon as Europe turns into a wasteland and there is another succulent morsel elsewhere, they'll move there, but that won't happen because you still going to have few productive wage slaves who will be trying to support all those leaches for decades to come and nothing better will rise from afrika or parts of south america or other shitholes.




gasthekikes1488 said:


> There is no single solution.
> A fundamentalist Muhammadan takeover is the only hope left for both Europe and the world, so it must be welcomed, encouraged and accelerated by all means available. The only reason anyone at all opposes it in 2020 is because Muhammadanism is the last ideology that is genuinely conservative and anti-kike, everything else is a see-through figleaf excuse. Other types of immigration may be less desirable.



What are you "hoping" to accomplish by moslem infestation?


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Sep 20, 2020)

дядя Боря said:


> muslim "refugees" would never clear refugee bar from 30 years back. And I am talking about small percentage of those people, most of whom are just riding the wave for free shit. They are economic rats that come for free shit and as soon as Europe turns into a wasteland and there is another succulent morsel elsewhere, they'll move there, but that won't happen because you still going to have few productive wage slaves who will be trying to support all those leaches for decades to come and nothing better will rise from afrika or parts of south america or other shitholes.


I guess some carefully selected refugees could be alright. But then again, carefully selected economic migrants would probably be alright too. The biggest problem is that many Western countries aren't vetting their immigrants properly and they let people from hostile countries like China move in.

Are there any statistics backing up how well old school refugees assimilated?



gasthekikes1488 said:


> Why don’t you mention the real reason you have a problem with them, their ensuing power grab? They will take away all of your kike liberal reeedumbs and made-up laws. They will abolish demoncracy and remove subhuman yids from all positions of power. You are uneasy about that because you are to the far left of Karl Marx and love your kike demoncracy and decadent libertine freeedumbs, like commiting sodomy and blaspheming Christ.


Your trolling skills need honing lol.


----------



## дядя Боря (Sep 20, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> Are there any statistics backing up how well old school refugees assimilated?



it depends on what you mean by "well", there are many aspects, like measuring "success in life", it's a complicated topic.

There are graphs on how many refugees are on welfare, it's pretty high, it was floating around somewhere. Most are on welfare for at least short period of time because when you get to the country with literally shirt on your back and empty pocket, getting a job still takes a week or two at the fastest.

I can offer my own, extensive but yet anecdotal observations about "success". For older people it's pretty hard to adapt and learn culture/laws. It also depends heavily if person arrives into a big city where there is an ethnic community. That's the worst scenario because most communities give absolutely no reason to learn English or culture. If refugees arrives into some bumpfuck place, adaptation is pretty rapid, but it hurts like mofo because there is no one to talk to in your language (at least in pre-internet days), depression, alienation etc. but in the end people have to adapt and learn.

First gens is a 50/50, it depends what parents speak at home and I've seen kids lag in language skills because they speak native lang at home. Discipline is usually pretty good though.

A lot of refugees do well not for some freedomic reasons but because threshold of pain is very low and consumerism is low as well, plus a lot emphasis is placed on discipline and traditional values like education (speaking for Eastern Euro xpats, 3rd world trash isn't buying books).


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Sep 20, 2020)

America was founded on immigration. We are the world's melting pot. Not being okay with immigration is being not American.

Illegal immigration I get the hate for, but legal immigration should be made easier and make penalties for hiring illegals very harsh. That way, there is no incentive to hire illegals, no incentive for them to come here (if they can't find work) and then there is no demand for trafficking in illegals.




дядя Боря said:


> it depends on what you mean by "well", there are many aspects, like measuring "success in life", it's a complicated topic.
> 
> There are graphs on how many refugees are on welfare, it's pretty high, it was floating around somewhere. Most are on welfare for at least short period of time because when you get to the country with literally shirt on your back and empty pocket, getting a job still takes a week or two at the fastest.
> 
> ...


The first generation typically has it pretty rough here, but second and third generation usually does a lot better.

My own personal anecdote: I have a friend who is second generation (her parents were war refugees). Her parents don't speak English (her dad works fulltime in a factory), but she speaks both her parents language and her English is perfect. She and her sisters all have graduated from college and have white collar jobs and are doing well. Her nieces are all learning English more than their native language.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 21, 2020)

Fangsofjeff said:


> But muslim refugees cause a ton of trouble in Europe. There's no-go zones and rape gangs.



Europe has a problem with integrating any group. America and Russia don't really have gypsy problems... mostly because these cultures encourage integration by being individualistic societies that don't go out of their way to respect ghetto'ized groups. 

The US needs immigration to sustain its healthcare system and scientific supremacy. America's pro-strat is stealing the middle class of the world for its own benefit.


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Sep 21, 2020)

With automation right around the corner, letting in masses of people that would generally fill the low-skill roles that are going to be automated first is an insanely short-sighted idea. Especially considering the fact that the only real tangible benefit is that the upper classes get an overabundance of labour that they can use to drive down working conditions and wages, because there'll always be someone desperate enough to work even the shittiest jobs if there's nowhere else to go. So they can earn even more money that they can hoard and use to increase wealth inequality even more!


----------

